# Heat needed to infuse thc into oil?



## HerbalRemedy (Nov 10, 2009)

A couple of nights ago I made some pot brownies. I used 7 grams for a 1/2 cup of oil. I heated the oil over the stove for about an hour or two. The aroma was very intense. I accidently burned the weed but I made the brownies anyway. I cut ten equal squares and ate two. As I said in my other thread. I was BLOWN out my mind. We all thought it was too intense so we decided to use 7 grams in a cup and half of oil. This time instead of cooking over a stove we poured the contents into a mason jar and placed it on a candle warmer. The oil was really warm but never hot. It had an aroma but nothing like the other night. We had to open all the windows and doors because of the smell. The oil sat on the warmer over night. Tonight we decided to make a batch of brownies. They damn sure tasted better but I ended up eating 4 and didn't feel a thing. I'm trying to figure out if we didn't use enough weed or if I needed to heat the oil higher to properly infuse the thc. Thoughts?


----------



## Skateforlife6 (Nov 10, 2009)

well id think u just have to get it warmer becasue there is point where the thc is heated to where its actully infused with the oil but im not sure of how warm.


----------



## stumps (Nov 10, 2009)

did mine in crock pot so the temp is around 200 deg. a very slow simmer. I used 3 0z and 1.5lb butter.


----------



## Trazzer (Nov 11, 2009)

I have bin told this before, That it requires a curtin temp, dont know it tho and was hopin this thread would answer it..


----------



## dcrypter (Nov 13, 2009)

you dont wanna let it get over 200 degrees thc starts breaking down at that temp but you should be safe taking it up to 190 or 195 with out any worries of not letting the thc leech into the oil/butter. im not sure what the minimum temp is to start transfering thc its been a long time since i read it, but if you have a thermometer it should be easy enough to stay lower than 200


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ugh. So much misinformation guys. Here......



> All Degrees in Fahrenheit:
> 
> 222/+: Decarboxylation (Carboxyl groups removed, making weed more potent. I recommend 225 for up to half an hour in an oven, to avoid burning.)
> *325-355: THC bonds to fat molecules (if you're making brownies, etc, try not to go past the 350 range)*
> ...


----------

